# code error apache22



## philo_neo (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,

I have installed FreeBSD 9.1 on bi quad cores opteron. I search to install FAMP!
I read this blog http://www.iceflatline.com/2011/11/how-to-install-apache-mysql-php-and-phpmyadmin-on-freebsd/
when I do *make install* on /usr/ports/www/apache22 directory, I have this error:


```
/usr/local/share/apr/build-1/libtool --silent --mode=link cc -g -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include -fno-strict-aliasing  -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/db42  -Wl,-rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib -pthread    -o mod_rewrite.la -rpath /usr/local/libexec/apache22 -module -avoid-version  mod_rewrite.lo 
===>  Installing for apache22-2.2.23_4
===>   apache22-2.2.23_4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if www/apache22 already installed
===>   An older version of www/apache22 is already installed (apache-2.2.21)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of www/apache22
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** [check-already-installed] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
root@dct-rec1:
```

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2013)

Try reading the actual message.


```
===>   An older version of www/apache22 is already installed (apache-2.2.21)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of www/apache22
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
```


----------

